# Lowrance X-58 DF ??



## eisentrude (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

wer kann nen Tip zum X-58 DF geben, und das möglichst bis heut 22 Uhr? Wird beim grossen Nachbarn recht günstig gehandelt - ich brauchs für Norge/spez.Krossfjord (leider erst im Oktober) für die 300m und mehr und möchte es Zuhause auch nicht im Schrank lassen müssen
bei normalen Tiefen. Geht da was? 
Gruss an alle  Volker


----------



## Jirko (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-58 DF ??*

hallöli eisentrude #h

kannst das 58er DF, wenn es dann günstig ist (was sollst du denn berappen, wenn ich fragen darf?), auch bedenkenlos in unseren flachen binnengewässern einsetzen. ist dank des 35 grad-geberparts sogar noch besser geeignet, da du mit diesen einen weitaus größeren bereich abfächern kannst als die standard-20grad-geber der singlefrequenzlote. das einzige, was bei einer 35grad lotung leidet, ist die detailtreue im vergleich zum 12er kegel.

wenn´s wirklich günstig ist geh einkaufen  #h


----------



## eisentrude (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-58 DF ??*

Martin, Danke, 

allerdings steht hier nirgends, wie das Teil nun konkret arbeitet - immer im DF-Bereich oder selektiv? Ich muss ja nun nicht im 30m-Bereich mit 50kHz bomben. Kann ich das per Hand umschalten?  
Volker


----------



## eisentrude (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-58 DF ??*

Hallo Jirko, 
das Teil liegt bei 148$ plus 40$ Versand - ich denk da kann man nicht viel falsch machen bei dem aktuellen Kurs - oder?


----------



## Jirko (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-58 DF ??*

hallo volker #h

du kannst die frequenzen auch manuell einstellen! und der preis ist wirklich heiß  allerdings solltest du auch bedenken, daß bei lieferungen aus übersee einfuhrzölle veranschlagt werden #h


----------



## eisentrude (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-58 DF ??*

Hallo Jirko, 
das mit der manuellen Umstellung gefällt mir gut. Ich werde das Teil heut abend versuchen zu schießen - zumal auch ein Temp-sensor sowie log dazugehören (log ist zwar albern, da ist mein GPS genauer). Einfuhrzoll und Schwindelsteuer kann nicht so doll sein, ich glaub nicht, dass ich wesentlich über 200Euronen komme insgesamt. Schau mer mal und danke - wir sehen uns in Berlin!


----------



## eisentrude (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-58 DF ??*

3-2-1-MEINS!!  Hallo Leutz, ich habs geschossen für 192$ inkl. Shipping! Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe - und rutscht gut rein (oder durch)-Hauptsache gesund und lustig!


----------



## Kunze (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Lowrance X-58 DF ??*

Hallo eisentrude!

Meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Echolot. :m #h

Sollte der Zoll das Paket in die Hände bekommen, so ist auf alle Fälle die Mehrwertsteuer von 16% fällig.

Wie Echolote besteuert werden kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Nur das -

bei Angelschnur sind es 4%,
bei Angelrollen sind es 3,7 + 11%,
bei Angelruten sind es 3,7%.

Das hab ich direkt von der Zollbehörde. #h


----------



## KawaZ900 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X-58 DF ??*

@all...ich habe schon öfters drüben eingekauft...und versuche meist es als "Geschenk" zu deklarieren....bisher hats immer geklappt,noch nie habe ich Zoll bezahlen müssen ...ach ja @eisentrude ich finde 40 USD ziehmlich viel,es ist ja wohl zu spät es zu ändern,aber die günstigste Variante ist mit USPS,ganz normaller Versand....bisher war das Paket immer innerhalb 8 Tage bei mir...und kostet für ein Echolot rund 25 USD...
Ciau
Andi


----------



## Kunze (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X-58 DF ??*

Hallo Andi!

Da hast du bis jetzt Glück gehabt.

Wenn der Zoll das Paket in den Händen hat, muß du dich erklären, egal was 

drauf steht. #h


----------



## eisentrude (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X-58 DF ??*

Na, dann schau mer mal, ob ich´s als Taschenrechner durchkriege;o)) 
Die kriegen eh immer einen Hals, wenn sie wegen solcher kleinen Beträge die Belege mit der Hand schreiben müssen (keine Software für Private Sendungen!!) 
Gruss an Alle


----------

